# canoe hunting



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

anybody ever duck hunted out of a canoe? I have been wanting to buy a duck boat, but I dont really want to spend the money. I do have a canoe that I could use if I can get some advice on how well it works, and if anyone has had succes doing it?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We did it once. The back guy paddled and the lead guy shot and we took turns doing that. It was fun, you don't want to swing to far or too fast so some of your shots are limited but it was something different. Wear a life vest in any boat hunting situation.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have hunted out of a canoe... I still have it just for those times when it's needed. If you're looking at hunting big water with a canoe - don't do it! Just use the canoe as a tool to get out to your spot and always be thinking of alternative ways to get back if you can't get out if the wind picks up...


----------



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah, i wouldnt hunt big water, mainly just smaller potholes and marshes.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I have hunted out of a canoe as well and have used it to hunt divers on a smaller lake...dj is right some of your shots are limited but then again its a dry place to sit. One guy might be a challenge, always hunted with a buddy and A LIFE JACKET. Works well and will continue to until i get the funding for a duck boat.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I do the majority of my duck hunting out of a canoe. All you need is a slow moving river/creek with a lot of turns, and a good hunting partner to switch off with. One advantage is areas with a lot of local pressure will put the birds off the lakes and sloughs and into the little rivers and creeks, which tend to get ignored. Jump shooting puddle ducks is just plain fun. I also take just a few "dekes" to set out while having lunch. A word to the wise... unless you've got a very obedient dog, leave him at home!


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a shot I took from a kayak.








It's a fun way to hunt but there are a lot of safety things to consider first. You want to have a feel for exactly how your vessel handles in any situation and what it takes to dump it. You want a floating drybag with dry clothes on board. Anything you have in the vessel is at risk.[/img]


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

This year I bought a canoe and camoed it up with grass. I made it kinda like a rigged up version of a one man layout boat.

Never did get the chance to use it. But am thinking that the middle of the smaller lake I hunt that I would have just nailed them.

Many days when the mallards would come in they would just land right in the middle of the lake no questions asked. Wouldnt even look at the dekes or respond to calling. Its just where they wanted to be. I wish I would have brought that with me that day. :beer:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

95% of my water hunting is done out of a canoe... my family has been hunting from canoes for as long as anyone knows, i was the first to buy anything different. no one has ever tipped over. its just a matter of knowing what your doing and being aware of whats around you. a canoe will not tip over unless you make it tip over. if your hunting where you can touch bottom, when you get into your blind, stick a pushpole or paddle into the bottom and tie it to one of the thwarts, makes for shooting platform as stable as dry ground, not as much room to move around as on dry ground, but still stable. but if your water that is to deep to do this, grab a big bunch of cattails, wrap a rope around them and tie it to the thrwart in the same manner. not as effective, but good in a pinch, just be a little more careful. and in both situations move to the most middle part of the canoe as possible, its A.) more stable, and B.) wider so if you lose your balance you should have enough room to atleast take a small step back. and if your tied in properly, you won't tip over.

goodluck, your about to use the one of the best duck boats ever conceived.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have hunted out of a canoe 2 X and I really didnt like it that much. I thought that it was a little to shaky and tippy. We bought a duck boat and I like hunting so much more. I would bite the bullet and buy a nice duck boat


----------

